# Texas A&M



## kiddo (Feb 12, 2007)

No, that's not me...


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW !!!!    AWESOME!!!  LOOKS GREAT!!!!!    Oh the pen looks good too


----------



## fiferb (Feb 12, 2007)

There's a pen in this picture?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the shape of the gir.....er pen
I may be OLD but I'm not DEAD..........


----------



## arioux (Feb 12, 2007)

That realy "turn" me on.  The pen i mean[]

Alfred


----------



## sah6139 (Feb 12, 2007)

That is the ugliest pen I have ever seen in my life






Steve[]


----------



## kevin_f (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you going to do a group buy on the pen holder??  I would be interested in one.  Of course, the LOML would probably not agree.  But then, if I ask her if I could buy one of these pen holders and then say I would take a new lathe as a second choice, I may get that lathe!

Seriously, what wood did you use and how did get the ATM white?  I was going to do an aggie pen for a neighbor's daughter who is graduating in May.  Have done a Texas Tech in bloodwood and double T lasered on, looked great.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice work, kiddo.  I'm working on the US Coast Guard pen using blood wood and white and blue acrylic laminate.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stevej72_
> <br />Nice work, kiddo.  I'm working on the US Coast Guard pen using blood wood and white and blue acrylic laminate.



Being a retired Coast Guard Chief Boatswains Mate, I am REALLY looking forward to see that pen!!


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 12, 2007)

Really nice shape and good lines.  I also like the positioning of the Texas A&M logo.  I don't think I would have thought to center it like that but the location really creates a better accent and highlights the details better.


----------



## lwalden (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevin_f_
> <br />Are you going to do a group buy on the pen holder??  I would be interested in one.  Of course, the LOML would probably not agree.  But then, if I ask her if I could buy one of these pen holders and then say I would take a new lathe as a second choice, I may get that lathe!
> 
> Seriously, what wood did you use and how did get the ATM white? I was going to do an aggie pen for a neighbor's daughter who is graduating in May.  Have done a Texas Tech in bloodwood and double T lasered on, looked great.
> ...


 Bill Baumbeck's burgundy dyed maple, laser engraving filled with Laser Bits white colorfill.


----------



## lwalden (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ptolemy_
> <br />Really nice shape and good lines.  I also like the positioning of the Texas A&M logo.  I don't think I would have thought to center it like that but the location really creates a better accent and highlights the details better.


I've also done another of this pen with the ATM larger, and centered on the upper barrell. In the format where it's smaller and closer to the clip, you can have a name and class year engraved behind it (bubba gump '97)


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 13, 2007)

Both are great. Of course one is a lot hotter, or nicer you could say


----------



## johncrane (Feb 13, 2007)

wow thats a cool way too get some attention l love the length off those legs! sorry sorry l mean pen! that is realy nice kiddo.[]


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 13, 2007)

I am a UT fan to the core but I have got to admit that is one nice looking pen and pen holder.


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 13, 2007)

Great work on the pen!


----------



## Radman (Feb 13, 2007)

SSSSSSMOKIN' !!!!
You'd probably sell quite a bit more if it had a Husker logo on it instead of the A&M
[8D]


----------



## angboy (Feb 13, 2007)

You men are just so predictable! (Not to mention superficial!) [][] Now as soon as Kiddo does one that shows a hot guy, I'll retract my accusations! [}]


----------



## LEAP (Feb 13, 2007)

Predictable? Superficial? whats your point?


----------



## lwalden (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />You men are just so predictable! (Not to mention superficial!) [][] Now as soon as Kiddo does one that shows a hot guy, I'll retract my accusations! [}]


 you left out "and easy to manipulate".....[][]


----------



## beathard (Feb 13, 2007)

Brad, the ATM logo looks centered on the shirt to me...[]


----------



## bob393 (Feb 14, 2007)

You do do nice work.


----------



## chitswood (Feb 15, 2007)

I dunno Kiddo, the background is so busy, it detracts from the pen's beauty.[]


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />You men are just so predictable! (Not to mention superficial!) [][] Now as soon as Kiddo does one that shows a hot guy, I'll retract my accusations! [}]



He probably does not know what a hot guy looks like.  I know that I don't.


----------



## angboy (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Well I know one when I see one. So Kiddo could just throw a few up there and I could judge! Here's a few things to look for to start: about 6', no beard (goatee/mustache is fine), dark hair (distiguished grey is OK, just not blond or red hair), muscular arms... OK, think I'll stop there! [][]


----------



## kiddo (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



When I get a little time here I'll do some Beefcake just for you.

Kiddo


----------



## johncrane (Feb 16, 2007)

Angboy are you looking for a distinguished pen turner[8D][][][]


----------



## magnone (Feb 16, 2007)

One quibble, I would have made the shirt smaller.


----------

